# "lähettää" without a direct object



## Gavril

Päivää,

This is a quote from a recent HS article:



> Leijonien hoviselostaja *Antero Mertaranta* on saanut uusia faneja nyt Slovakiasta. Slovakia lähetti sunnuntaina jääkiekon MM-turnauksesta kotimatkalle Kanadan 4–3-voitolla.


 
”The Lions’ designated play-by-play man Antero Mertaranta has new fans in Slovakia. On Sunday, Slovakia broadcast [from?] the World Championships domestically [with?] Canada’s 4-3 victory.”

As I recall, _lähettää _has to have a direct object (partitive or accusative), but I can’t see where the object of _lähettää _is in this sentence: the verb is followed by an elative (_MM-turnauksesta_), an allative (_kotimatkalle_) and an adessive (_4-3-voitolla_), but there’s no accusative or partitive phrase. Is there something that I’m missing in my translation of the sentence?

Kiitos


----------



## DrWatson

> Leijonien hoviselostaja Antero Mertaranta on saanut uusia faneja nyt Slovakiasta. Slovakia lähetti sunnuntaina jääkiekon MM-turnauksesta kotimatkalle Kanadan 4–3-voitolla.


The object is _Kanadan_ which is in (genitive-)accusative case. I would say it even sounds a bit weird if Canada were an attribute or possessor of the word _victory_: Slovakia won, so the victory doesn't belong to Canada, right? Of course, syntactically it is possible to interpret it that way.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> The object is _Kanadan_ which is in (genitive-)accusative case. I would say it even sounds a bit weird if Canada were an attribute or possessor of the word _victory_: Slovakia won, so the victory doesn't belong to Canada, right? Of course, syntactically it is possible to interpret it that way.



Ah, kiitos, se oli minulta hölmö tulkintavirhe. In the next sentence, the article begins to explain how Slovakia came to hear Mertaranta's play-by-play, so I assumed that the sentence I quoted was part of this explanation.


----------



## Hakro

I was a bit slow but I post my answer anyway:

This is a very typical sports journalist's text where disarrayed word  order makes it nearly impossible to understand even for a Finn.

I don't know anything about icehockey  and I haven't followed the World Championships but after the second or  third time reading I understood what the journalist was writing about. I  would translate the second sentence something like this:

On Sunday, Slovakia sent Canada on the way back home from the World Championships by their (Slovakian's) victory 4-3.

So, the object of sending is Canada is this sentence.


----------

